# Ski Sundown Bump or Bust V - 3/20/10



## Greg (Feb 1, 2010)

Part of Sundown's S7 all day spring event:

http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=409

We might as well start the shit talkin' now... :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## andyzee (Feb 1, 2010)

Greg said:


> Part of Sundown's S7 all day spring event:
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=409
> 
> We might as well start the shit talkin' now... :lol:



Thanks for the advance notice. I'll have to clear my calendar.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2010)

stupid food show

out


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2010)

In!  Already have the time off. 

I'll try to hit at least one of the kickers in my one run this time. 



deadheadskier said:


> stupid food show
> 
> out



That sucks! :smash:


----------



## powhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Im In!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Guarantee a good crash !!


steveo


----------



## 2knees (Feb 1, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> stupid food show
> 
> out




bummer.  you gotta make one eventually or just come down when its nice and soft on gunny but frozen up north.  had a few weekends like that last year.  doesnt have to be a comp for it to be fun.

Powbmps, you gotta make this one.  I know you're ultra competitive and all, but it's still worth it.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 1, 2010)

this is gonna be great!


----------



## Madroch (Feb 1, 2010)

In.  Not ready for spring yet, still hoping for some pow bumps... but gunny in the sun will be nice regardless.


----------



## severine (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm looking forward to photographing it. Much easier to get a good spot on the Gunny course. I should probably just arrange for overnight childcare. :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 1, 2010)

In


----------



## powbmps (Feb 1, 2010)

I've already started training....


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2010)

powbmps said:


> I've already started training....



You'll need more than that to tackle Gunny...


----------



## powbmps (Feb 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> You'll need more than that to tackle Gunny...



It kicked my ass last year.  Never again.  I've been training hard.  I'm ready......other than my severely misshapen pectorals.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 1, 2010)

In, might even do slopestyle as well.

Working on my rules reading comprehension, seems to be the area of my skiing that needs the most improvement. :dunce:


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 1, 2010)

is slopestyle gonna be available?  The event details don't mention it


----------



## mondeo (Feb 1, 2010)

powbmps said:


> It kicked my ass last year.  Never again.  I've been training hard.  I'm ready......other than my severely misshapen pectorals.


I liked the other one better.



SkiDork said:


> is slopestyle gonna be available?  The event details don't mention it


I'm guessing it'll be about the same as last year, where I remember them having it. Started hitting the box yesterday, started figuring out the butter/rotate thing today, now I just need balance and style.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I liked the other one better.



x2


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'm guessing it'll be about the same as last year, where I remember them having it. Started hitting the box yesterday, started figuring out the butter/rotate thing today, now I just need balance and style.



Actually I think they may have cut that part out.  IIRC they wanted to cut something out to shorten the day just a little, there was just too much going on last year...


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah thats what I thought.  Thanks


----------



## jarrodski (Feb 2, 2010)

invite only big air got the cut... still doing the slopestyle on a course similar to last seasons.  2 different rails and 2 jumps on skiers left of the lift


----------



## downhill04 (Feb 8, 2010)

Count me in....as a spectator. Y'all better watch out next year! I'm going to pull out a crash to top all crashes. Who knows maybe I will throw down an inverted air. Not on purpose obviously


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2010)

downhill04 said:


> Count me in....as a spectator. Y'all better watch out next year! I'm going to pull out a crash to top all crashes. Who knows maybe I will throw down an inverted air. Not on purpose obviously



Still on the disabled list?  Bummer, well it would be cool to see you there as a spectator.


----------



## downhill04 (Feb 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Still on the disabled list?  Bummer, well it would be cool to see you there as a spectator.



Yeah I'm out until next season but will be there to catch up with all you guys and have a few beers afterwards.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2010)

Gunny will at least be partly seeded by the weekend...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Gunny will at least be partly seeded by the weekend...



Looking forward to them!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Gunny will at least be partly seeded by the weekend...



Very nice...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> stupid food show
> 
> out



I'm idiot, Food show is weekend prior.

Still out though.  Wife booked a night in Boston to a meet a friend of ours for his birthday on the 19th.  Knowing how we tend to celebrate birthdays with this particular friend, the comp will be over before I'm out of bed on Sat.  

one of these years.....


----------



## Trev (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm in, got new boots, your all done.

Seriously though, I am in on this one.. even if it is for just one run !


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 23, 2010)

Way to man up!


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 25, 2010)

It looks like my wife is gonna have the baby early (today), so I will see you all there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> It looks like my wife is gonna have the baby early (today), so I will see you all there.



Best of luck Jack!


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> It looks like my wife is gonna have the baby early (today), so I will see you all there.



HEY HEY! Congratulations!
:beer:


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you and I will give you all an update later.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats!! :beer:

See you there.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 25, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> It looks like my wife is gonna have the baby early (today), so I will see you all there.



Congrats my man!  Is this #4?


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 25, 2010)

wow!  Congrats!


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 25, 2010)

Wifey is resting before we make the trip and this is our 4th. Hopefully they will all be bumpers like their dad, but alot better.


----------



## severine (Feb 25, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> Wifey is resting before we make the trip and this is our 4th. Hopefully they will all be bumpers like their dad, but alot better.



Congrats and best wishes!


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry to keep posting under bump or bust V, but we had a baby boy named Travis yesterday. This was a really long labor and everyone is doing great. Hopefully one day he will enter bump or bust.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 27, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> Sorry to keep posting under bump or bust V, but we had a baby boy named Travis yesterday. This was a really long labor and everyone is doing great. Hopefully one day he will enter bump or bust.


Congrats.  Sounds like a solid name for a skier. :beer:


----------



## powhunter (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats Jack!!!!   Named after Travis Cabral???


steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> Sorry to keep posting under bump or bust V, but we had a baby boy named Travis yesterday. This was a really long labor and everyone is doing great. Hopefully one day he will enter bump or bust.



Congrats!  Glad to hear every one is doing well.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 27, 2010)

awesome news Jack.  Congrats!


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 27, 2010)

No, but I do like my Cabrawlers. So maybe I did do that without knowing sweet.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> Sorry to keep posting under bump or bust V, but we had a baby boy named Travis yesterday. This was a really long labor and everyone is doing great. Hopefully one day he will enter bump or bust.



That's great, congrats!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2010)

so back to the trash talk.  

actually i think it might take a miracle just to qualify this year.  even more of the killington regulars seem poised to invade our turf......

who's gonna fight back?


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 3, 2010)

2knees said:


> so back to the trash talk.
> 
> actually i think it might take a miracle just to qualify this year.  even more of the killington regulars seem poised to invade our turf......
> 
> who's gonna fight back?


See, that's why it's perfect timing that the Blue Mountain Bump or Jump is this weekend (3/6)...you can use it as practice/training.:idea:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> See, that's why it's perfect timing that the Blue Mountain Bump or Jump is this weekend (3/6)...you can use it as practice/training.:idea:



you have no idea how badly i want to make this.  i have a babysitter for saturday but my wife is giving me static.  still holding out hope though.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 3, 2010)

2knees said:


> you have no idea how badly i want to make this.  i have a babysitter for saturday but my wife is giving me static.  still holding out hope though.


I'm hoping that you can bring some of your Sundown cronies with you


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 3, 2010)

please await official statement of awesome... thank you


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2010)

I was just coming on here to say that you posted on FB that there's an announcement coming tomorrow regarding this.

Hmmmm....


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2010)

I've heard from some folks that there was a toal game-changer in the works. Something *big*. Looks like it might be materializing. Looking forward to the official announcement!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2010)

Greg said:


> I've heard from some folks that there was a toal game-changer in the works. Something *big*. Looks like it might be materializing. Looking forward to the official announcement!



I've heard the same thing...  Sounds like it's gonna be good! :beer:


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 3, 2010)

2knees said:


> you have no idea how badly i want to make this.  i have a babysitter for saturday but my wife is giving me static.  still holding out hope though.



Wait a minute....you would rather go south on a free day then go up to K to ski some epic bumps this weekend?!!!  You were just trash talking about the K skiers moving in on our comp.  You need to go to K and represent!  Show them what they are up against.  The whole bump crew will be up there this Saturday.  Come join us  :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 3, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Wait a minute....you would rather go south on a free day then go up to K to ski some epic bumps this weekend?!!!  You were just trash talking about the K skiers moving in on our comp.  You need to go to K and represent!  Show them what they are up against.  The whole bump crew will be up there this Saturday.  Come join us  :beer:


Wait a minute...why aren't you coming to Blue on Saturday?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> please await official statement of awesome... thank you





Greg said:


> I've heard from some folks that there was a toal game-changer in the works. Something *big*. Looks like it might be materializing. Looking forward to the official announcement!





bvibert said:


> I've heard the same thing...  Sounds like it's gonna be good! :beer:



it isn't nice to tease


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 3, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Wait a minute...why aren't you coming to Blue on Saturday?




It does sound interesting, but I am in a ski house at Killington.  I have three kids so it is a lot more convenient and economical(I know that is ironic that I just said Killington and economical in the same sentence.:-o) to stay up there.  Make sure you all take pictures.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> it isn't nice to tease



That's seriously all I've heard.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> it isn't nice to tease



http://www.facebook.com/#!/coloradoskishop?ref=mf


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2010)

$1,000 to the men's winner and $1,000 also to the women's!


----------



## Trev (Mar 4, 2010)

Greg said:


> $1,000 to the men's winner and $1,000 also to the women's!




What do the losers get?


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 4, 2010)

Trev said:


> What do the losers get?



lots of soft goods and gift cards... but the term "losers" sort of explains it right.... hahaha...  but seriously, we've got a lot of soft goods, and the suburban sports guys can chime in here too... 

its gonna be awesome, we're all really pleased with how this is lining up.


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> http://www.facebook.com/#!/coloradoskishop?ref=mf


Sweet!

Trev - The losers get to drink buckets of beer while hooting and hollering from the bottom, making fools of themselves. :beer:


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> lots of soft goods and gift cards... but the term "losers" sort of explains it right.... hahaha...  but seriously, we've got a lot of soft goods, and the suburban sports guys can chime in here too...
> 
> its gonna be awesome, we're all really pleased with how this is lining up.



Nice job, Jarrod! Coming together to be a truly awesome event! :beer:


----------



## Trev (Mar 4, 2010)

severine said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Trev - The losers get to drink buckets of beer while hooting and hollering from the bottom, making fools of themselves. :beer:


Ahh, why would any sane person try and win these things is beyond me !


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2010)

Trev said:


> Ahh, why would any sane person try and win these things is beyond me !



Beats me! I already have the babysitter lined up for overnight so I don't have to rush home this time!!! :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2010)

Greg said:


> $1,000 to the men's winner and $1,000 also to the women's!



Great news for MogulQueen!



Trev said:


> What do the losers get?


i was hoping for free nachos for all participants


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i was hoping for free nachos for all participants


If I'm feeling up to it, I may bake.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 4, 2010)

I was talking to Maxine last weekend.  She was excited about returning to defend her womens title.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2010)

severine said:


> If I'm feeling up to it, I may bake.



Nice!! :-D


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 4, 2010)

severine said:


> Nice job, Jarrod! Coming together to be a truly awesome event! :beer:



it was indeed a collective effort between Colorado Ski Shop, Chris, Dotty and myself to partner up and get this years event finalized and look forward to next season...  With the idea that we wanted to show CSS how awesome the bump crowd can be.  I will not take credit as an individual.  

with that said, thanks for the support and we're all super pumped and are chomping at the bit to get everything built.  with equal womens prizing Sundown is super excited to see what New England will produce with Womens skiing.  

And boys, practice up... the Meats have been invited.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice work Ski Sundown crew! :beer:


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 4, 2010)

oh yea... please friend CSS on facebook.  they check it often and its a good spot to show support... that and buying things of course


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 4, 2010)

Sweet.  Sundown is really making a statement by recognizing that women can rip too!  Nice job.  I have already spread the word to all my Killington chick bump skier friends.  If they all can make it, there will be some really good competition among the women.....Frank can attest to that!  Jarrod, what are we allowed to bring onto the mountain..ie beer, habachi, chairs?


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 4, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Sweet.  Sundown is really making a statement by recognizing that women can rip too!  Nice job.  I have already spread the word to all my Killington chick bump skier friends.  If they all can make it, there will be some really good competition among the women.....Frank can attest to that!  Jarrod, what are we allowed to bring onto the mountain..ie beer, habachi, chairs?



hmm.... i'll get back to you... but you should know that the sundown grill will be going in full effect, the Thomas Hooker Brewing Company will be pouring all day and we're going to try to make a spectator viewing area out of snow / something.....


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 4, 2010)

This is sounds like it's gonna have to be a over nighter.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 4, 2010)

wow.  that is freakin awesome for the ladies!  hey mogulqueen, if i go all tanya harding on your competition, can we split the grand????


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 4, 2010)

2knees said:


> wow.  that is freakin awesome for the ladies!  hey mogulqueen, if i go all tanya harding on your competition, can we split the grand????



HaHaHa....that's awesome.  I think I might need some kind of intervention so we'll talk.  :smile:  Maybe you can get them all drunk.  I know Frank will be on board with helping that plan!


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 5, 2010)

How do we broadcast an invitation to Heather Kearney, U.S. mogul queen who lives in nearby Norwich, VT to come down and "forerun" our S7 mogul event???...She just might jump at the chance to win the $1000 women's prize!!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> How do we broadcast an invitation to Heather Kearney, U.S. mogul queen who lives in nearby Norwich, VT to come down and "forerun" our S7 mogul event???...She just might jump at the chance to win the $1000 women's prize!!!



Post something here. Seems like an official page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hannah-Kearney/471467245653

I guess you never know. Maybe she could carpool with BMM. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, BTW, it's Hannah, not Heather. :lol:


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 5, 2010)

done


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> done



All the bumps?! Sweet!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 5, 2010)

Whats the prize for grandpapow to win the 40 and over category?


----------



## severine (Mar 5, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Whats the prize for grandpapow to win the 40 and over category?



A colostomy bag.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 6, 2010)

nice carrie

as of 5:01am.... top to bottom bumps


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## Madroch (Mar 6, 2010)

Figure I'm a lock to win with the new training regimen.. no skiing, no gym, tons o'fast food and no time outdoors during daylight hours.  Look out, over 40 bunch, new king of the hill is here...can we shorten the course to the top section of 10 turns or so with no kickers?


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 7, 2010)

Is there a motel close to the mountain to crash for the night.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> Is there a motel close to the mountain to crash for the night.




yeah, my house.  you're more then welcome jack.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Figure I'm a lock to win with the new training regimen.. no skiing, no gym, tons o'fast food and no time outdoors during daylight hours.  Look out, over 40 bunch, new king of the hill is here...can we shorten the course to the top section of 10 turns or so with no kickers?




you were killing it today.  very impressive.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 7, 2010)

Just got back from Killington.  The word on the "street" is that everyone is coming.  There will be some REALLY good lady rippers to watch.  2Knees, you still on board with the "plan"?  :wink:  A lot of people are looking forward to it.  People were asking me if there is a pre registration because they are coming so far to attend this event.  Jarrod, is there a cut-off number?  How many racers do you think you can handle for the day?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 8, 2010)

Based on the way things are set up right now, the course is going to be LONG. I would estimate that the first jump is around where we started from last year. Who ever wins this things is going to need some legs of steel.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, the course looks to be longer than last year, but it will utilize the steepest part of the trail this year at least.  It's not going to run all the way to the bottom either.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Based on the way things are set up right now, the course is going to be LONG. I would estimate that the first jump is around where we started from last year. Who ever wins this things is going to need some legs of steel.



I LIKE it. Part skill, part endurance. I skied Gunny yesterday top to bottom from above where I'd imagine the start will be. Wasn't easy, but it's pretty doable, unlike last year with all those small tight bumps. They really wore you out. The key to doing well this year is going to be clean skiing and holding on for a thousand linear feet of moguls.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> I LIKE it. Part skill, part endurance. I skied Gunny yesterday top to bottom from above where I'd imagine the start will be. Wasn't easy, but it's pretty doable, unlike last year with all those small tight bumps. They really wore you out. The key to doing well this year is going to be clean skiing and holding on for a thousand linear feet of moguls.



I should have mentioned above that I like the longer course as well.  But then again I don't plan on having to ski it more than once during the comp.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2010)

Okay, time for an update roll call. Here's the current state of the course:







As I understand it the comp will start about 10 turns up from that upper jump. It's moderately steep in there with many wall bumps. The first airs are shaping up to be monsters. Then a long string of great bumps - moderate pitch to flat. Then into a slightly smaller bottom air. If you make it that far upright, you got a nice string of lower moguls to the finish - moderately pitched to flat. Who here from AZ is man/woman enough? I'll start the list based on who I know is doing it. Copy/paste in your post and add your name:

Greg
2knees
bvibert
MogulQueen
MR. evil


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll be cheering for you all with a beer in hand and a camera in the other!


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm in just hope my legs are too.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2010)

Greg
2knees
bvibert
MogulQueen
MR. evil
madriverjack


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2010)

Time for some blatant call-outs:

*BMM* - gonna defend the title?

*HPD* - how about you and Colin? Maybe some more from your ADK crew like tjf67 who can come down and school Pat and me...

*Highway Gnar *- surly a top 30 Killington skier could do very well on some flat bumps, no?

*Brownsville Brooklyn* - come check out our "institution".

*Beast_Ed* - you still got some air in ya, don't you?

*PASRers* - I know we all blew off your comp, but the invite is still there.

*K-zoners* - come beat up on the gaperzoners.

*Hunter guys?* 180? 181? JimG.? dmc? (snowboarders can enter)

Maybe we could come up with some recognition for the top AZer? BMM took January, but with Sisson, Grasso and the rest of the K rippers on their way, we need as much online geek talent to represent AZ as possible. Who's gonna step up?


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> Time for some blatant call-outs:
> *PASRers* - I know we all blew off your comp, but the invite is still there.



This is a maybe.  Chances go down if Blue is closing on 3/21.  If they close on 3/28, I'll come with cheer.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2010)

Greg
2knees
bvibert
MogulQueen
MR. evil
madriverjack
gmcunni (for the t-shirt)


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2010)

Jarrod/Chris, are you guys limiting registration?  seems like you could wind up with more then the 40 you had in last years mens bracket and most certainly alot more in the womens bracket with that prize.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> Time for some blatant call-outs:
> 
> *BMM* - gonna defend the title?
> 
> ...



im in.  so is clifford, sisson, hammer, tommy, bobby, bobsled, jeff c.,carlos, ethan, courtney and im sure a few more but thats all i can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> im in.  so is clifford, sisson, hammer, tommy, bobby, bobsled, jeff c.,carlos, ethan, courtney and im sure a few more but thats all i can think of off the top of my head.



holy crap, you're bringin quite the posse.  

everybody:  Party at mogulqueens house!!!!!!


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> holy crap, you're bringin quite the posse.
> 
> everybody:  Party at mogulqueens house!!!!!!



You bring the beer, I'll host the party.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2010)

awesome!  I'll bring 5 cases of these......






the one to have when you're having more then one


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll bring the matts beer ball.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> holy crap, you're bringin quite the posse.
> 
> everybody:  Party at mogulqueens house!!!!!!



2pac, cari, rachel and andrea are also in.  trying to talk abby into it as well (she would be one of the favorites if she enters)  shes fast and goes big.
may have to make chatterlys the pre contest party spot friday nite!!


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 10, 2010)

2knees said:


> awesome!  I'll bring 5 cases of these......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 10, 2010)

FYI... the guy that's doing the spyder / daffy / spread on the s7 flyer is claiming rodeo 7 off the last jump for the comp... he's got em dialed on park jumps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's the misty 5


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> FYI... the guy that's doing the spyder / daffy / spread on the s7  flyer



that guy (wasn't he in the kids division last year?) is fun to watch


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Just got back from Killington.  The word on the "street" is that everyone is coming.  There will be some REALLY good lady rippers to watch.  2Knees, you still on board with the "plan"?  :wink:  A lot of people are looking forward to it.  People were asking me if there is a pre registration because they are coming so far to attend this event.  Jarrod, is there a cut-off number?  How many racers do you think you can handle for the day?





2knees said:


> Jarrod/Chris, are you guys limiting registration?  seems like you could wind up with more then the 40 you had in last years mens bracket and most certainly alot more in the womens bracket with that prize.



I spoke to Chris yesterday; no cap on the registration.  They'll take anyone who shows up and run until we're done.

I hear there's going to be a lot of great prizes, beyond the $1000 we already know about. :beer:


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> FYI... the guy that's doing the spyder / daffy / spread on the s7 flyer is claiming rodeo 7 off the last jump for the comp... he's got em dialed on park jumps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mullens, right? He's a nice kid. Very pleasant and always says hi to me and asked how the bumps are. Remind him to turn cleanly in the mogul comp and he should do well.


----------



## Trev (Mar 10, 2010)

Greg
2knees
bvibert
MogulQueen
MR. evil
madriverjack
gmcunni (for the t-shirt)
Trev (to give everyone a laugh)


----------



## Madroch (Mar 11, 2010)

So, after a couple of rare "on snow" days lately I've decided I may have the legs to give it a go... still think it will be a bear with the length of the course... I'm working on the "taxi hail" for the second kicker.   Hoping the size of the bumps keeps the insane zipper liners from making the rest of us look too foolish. Should be a lotta fun, in any event.


Greg
2knees
bvibert
MogulQueen
MR. evil
madriverjack
gmcunni (for the t-shirt)
Trev (to give everyone a laugh) 
Madroch (to make Trev look olympianesque)


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 14, 2010)

I just bought a helmet, so I'm set and ready to go. The weather is sounding like it should be really good.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 14, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> I just bought a helmet, so I'm set and ready to go. The weather is sounding like it should be really good.



Randi would have cut you a deal on the pink bunny helmet, you looked so good in it last year


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 14, 2010)

I would have bought it from her if I knew it was up for sale. Now I need to find a pink bunny sticker.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Hoping the size of the bumps keeps the insane zipper liners from making the rest of us look too foolish. Should be a lotta fun, in any event.
> 
> 
> Greg
> ...



i think you're right on that one.  someone called them hero bumps in one of the tr's.  those things couldnt be anything further from.  huge bumps that are really hard to let it fly on.  should keep things interesting.  unless this rain knocks them waaaay down.  which it may have.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 14, 2010)

2knees said:


> i think you're right on that one.  someone called them hero bumps in one of the tr's.  those things couldnt be anything further from.  huge bumps that are really hard to let it fly on.  should keep things interesting.  unless this rain knocks them waaaay down.  which it may have.



I read that hero bump statement and hen felt like a tool on Thursday as those bumps kicked my ass. They were deep, and when I tried to let em run they were launching me in the air. I was still
a blast, just more difficult than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 15, 2010)

still looking good....


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> still looking good....



Good to hear. You guys escaped really destructive damage with the cooler temps, I'd imagine. Any holes in the Gunny bumps?


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 15, 2010)

No holes in the bumps. Mud and barespots elsewhere. We can fix it, reopen with 100% Wednesday.


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2010)

Greg
2knees
bvibert
MogulQueen
MR. evil
madriverjack
gmcunni (for the t-shirt)
frankm938 and K crew
Trev (to give everyone a laugh)
Madroch (to make Trev look olympianesque) 
180 + family


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2010)

Greg said:


> Time for some blatant call-outs:
> 
> *BMM* - gonna defend the title?
> 
> ...



Well, Alan stepped up to represent Hunter. What about the rest of you? Gonna be soft, sunny and 60, and the bumps will be big and troughy, and the kickers have the potential to send some people into orbit. Who's gonna man up?


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm too much of a herb in the bumps to consider registering.  Gotta wear the tight skirt for the day.

I WILL however, be doing video.  This time I will get EVERY run.

And Iceman will be there to defend.

Looking forward to a great day.


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2010)

Greg said:


> Well, Alan stepped up to represent Hunter. What about the rest of you? Gonna be soft, sunny and 60, and the bumps will be big and troughy, and the kickers have the potential to send some people into orbit. Who's gonna man up?



Wow. Blatant call-out and no takers. :roll: Come on! I would love to see all the Internet tough guys come down and school the CLITS.

all talk.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 16, 2010)

Greg said:


> Wow. Blatant call-out and no takers. :roll: Come on! I would love to see all the Internet tough guys come down and school the CLITS.
> 
> all talk.



it is pretty funny how all the people that talk shit in the summer and early season, get very quiet when the bump contests start


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2010)

Greg said:


> Wow. Blatant call-out and no takers. :roll: Come on! I would love to see all the Internet tough guys come down and school the CLITS.
> 
> all talk.




simmer down tough guy!  :lol:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 16, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> it is pretty funny how all the people that talk shit in the summer and early season, get very quiet when the bump contests start



i just found out about ur institution & im ready to rack it....u training tomorrow?


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 16, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i just found out about ur institution & im ready to rack it....u training tomorrow?



i hate to sound like an old man, but i have no idea what institution and rack it mean.
i am going to take a few runs friday afternoon, but nothing too crazy (want to save some legs for saturday)


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2010)

2knees said:


> simmer down tough guy!  :lol:



Meh. You want a piece of TJF as much as I do.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

> Saturday: Sunny, with a high near 62.



That works. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> That works. :lol:



psyched for this..


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 17, 2010)

t-shirt weather!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2010)

i'm already nervous as hell.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 17, 2010)

Directions:

Coming up 8, is it better to go:

202 -> 219

or

all the way to up to 44 and down?


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Directions:
> 
> Coming up 8, is it better to go:
> 
> ...



202 > 219. Unless the roads are snow-packed, then go 44..............


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> Unless the roads are snow-packed, then go 44..............



dont think that'll be a problem......


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

2knees said:


> dont think that'll be a problem......



I was joking, Miss Nervous Nelly. :roll:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2010)

2knees said:


> i'm already nervous as hell.



I expect to be sitting down after my first run.. my nerves are centered on not falling but since i didn't land the kicker last year i really can't do any worse. 

i just hope i don't get paired with a guy who crosses the finish line before i get to the 2nd kicker.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> 202 > 219. Unless the roads are snow-packed, then go 44..............



personally i take 8 to the end of the highway and then 44.  traffic on 202 can be stop and go while 44 has only a couple of lights and much less traffic.

NOTE - if i'm hungry i go 202 as there is a wide selection of fast food and convenience stores.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> I expect to be sitting down after my first run.. my nerves are centered on not falling but since i didn't land the kicker last year i really can't do any worse.
> 
> i just hope i don't get paired with a guy who crosses the finish line before i get to the 2nd kicker.



Really no telling how this will go. It really depends on turnout and the talent level. I think if they qualify the top 24, with the top 8 having a bye, I think I can at least qualify. Hopefully I can qualify in the high teens so I don't have to face a 9 or 10 seed.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> personally i take 8 to the end of the highway and then 44.  traffic on 202 can be stop and go while 44 has only a couple of lights and much less traffic.
> 
> NOTE - if i'm hungry i go 202 as there is a wide selection of fast food and convenience stores.



Usually you can get up 202 pretty easily. I actually like to go exit 46 to West Hill Road, but I wouldn't suggest that to anyone that hasn't done it.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> I was joking, Miss Nervous Nelly. :roll:




i have this vision of the first jump.  it looks like something out of nitro circus......


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

2knees said:


> i have this vision of the first jump.  it looks like something out of nitro circus......



The plan for the upper jumps is that that will be smaller. Throw a cheezy spread, then haul ass through those man-eater moguls in the middle. The bottom is where you gotta go big.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> I actually like to go exit 46 to West Hill Road, but I wouldn't suggest that to anyone that hasn't done it.



my GPS has tried to convince me to go that way.. 8 to 44 is just a lazy drive, not much to think about or deal with. i like simple.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> my GPS has tried to convince me to go that way.. 8 to 44 is just a lazy drive, not much to think about or deal with. i like simple.



Exit 46, West Hill is a great ride. Kinda of a windy, but pretty. If I go that way, there is one traffic light between my house and Sundown: the one at the 219/44 intersection.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> Throw a cheezy spread, then haul ass through those man-eater moguls in the middle.



i could barely hang on through those, nevermind haul ass.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

2knees said:


> i could barely hang on through those, nevermind haul ass.



:lol: No kidding. I think those that did it last year that think it's gonna be similar will be a little bit surprised. I'm not gonna push my speed. I'll wreck if I try. Just gonna try to be consistent, and hope I have the endurance to beat out guys with far more mogul skiing skill than me.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2010)

i guess the one thing is that the 2 biggest baddest lines were right in the middle and won't come into play for the comp.  the one on skiers left was fast and easy and the one on the right was spaced out more and much easier to deal with.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

2knees said:


> i guess the one thing is that the 2 biggest baddest lines were right in the middle and won't come into play for the comp.  the one on skiers left was fast and easy and the one on the right was spaced out more and much easier to deal with.



Put 60 rippers on Gunny for practice before the comp and we're gonna have monster troughs everywhere.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> The plan for the upper jumps is that that will be smaller. Throw a cheezy spread, then haul ass through those man-eater moguls in the middle. The bottom is where you gotta go big.



any news on the bottom kickers changing significantly or do we think they'll be the same as they were last Wednesday?


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> any news on the bottom kickers changing significantly or do we think they'll be the same as they were last Wednesday?



I'm sure they're pretty different right now. I would expect them to be similar. I thought they were good.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow weather.com says high of 68 on Saturday.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Mar 17, 2010)

Petrecky and I will be there ....

.... on Sunday.  LOL!

Let us know who all might be out on Sunday and we'll meet up.  I know MRJ will be around.  I'll email C-Mo and Kev.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2010)

Beast_Ed said:


> Petrecky and I will be there ....
> 
> .... on Sunday.  LOL!
> 
> Let us know who all might be out on Sunday and we'll meet up.  I know MRJ will be around.  I'll email C-Mo and Kev.



I'll probably be there for a little while in the morning on Sunday.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=74031


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 18, 2010)

The room is booked and my helmet is in. I can not wait to get down there for a three day Bumpfest.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 19, 2010)

Greg said:


> Greg
> 2knees
> bvibert
> MogulQueen
> ...



I'm out guys, having some knee problems and don't want to risk missing any MTBg becuase I was trying to be a tough guy.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I'm out guys, having some knee problems and don't want to risk missing any MTBg becuase I was trying to be a tough guy.



Are you still going?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I'm out guys, having some knee problems and don't want to risk missing any MTBg becuase I was trying to be a tough guy.





Greg said:


> Are you still going?



Come and watch man.  That is what I am doing.  Elevate your leg, get a bucket of beers, and enjoy the sun!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Come and watch man.  That is what I am doing.  Elevate your leg, get a bucket of beers, and enjoy the sun!



+1, I doubt I am even going to boot up


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> +1, I doubt I am even going to boot up



I'd like to squeeze in a few runs on the course.  It may be my last day at the institution this year.  But once the comp starts I am in spectator mode.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> +1, I doubt I am even going to boot up



Me either. :dunce:

I'll still do just as well in my qualifying run whether I'm on the course or sitting at the bottom. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I'd like to squeeze in a few runs on the course.  It may be my last day at the institution this year.  But once the comp starts I am in spectator mode.



I was thinking that too, but i hate to get in the they way of the people actually entering it trying to get a feel for the course. I plan on getting my last day there on Sunday.


----------



## severine (Mar 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I was thinking that too, but i hate to get in the they way of the people actually entering it trying to get a feel for the course. I plan on getting my last day there on Sunday.



I haven't skied since early January. 

Yeah.

I'd like to at least get the boots on and a couple runs in, but if it's really busy, I'll just pick my place and watch.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2010)

Sundown's Facebook Page has some poser as the profile pic:

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=345298503296#!/Ski.Sundown


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 19, 2010)

Greg said:


> Sundown's Facebook Page has some poser as the profile pic:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=345298503296#!/Ski.Sundown


Good luck man!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2010)

Greg said:


> Sundown's Facebook Page has some poser as the profile pic:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=345298503296#!/Ski.Sundown



Dude, that's The Terminator.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2010)

Greg said:


> Sundown's Facebook Page has some poser as the profile pic:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=345298503296#!/Ski.Sundown



facebook is blocked here.  who's the sad sack?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2010)

2knees said:


> facebook is blocked here.  who's the sad sack?



Just look at your avatar.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Mar 19, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> The room is booked and my helmet is in. I can not wait to get down there for a three day Bumpfest.



Jack - "Yes, I'll have a 3-Day pass please?"

LOL

I will be there Sunday bro's.

B-Stead


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.skisundown.com/the-mountain/live-web-cam.php


----------



## powhunter (Mar 20, 2010)

Good luck boys and girls!!!!  Someone tell MRJ I ended up working late last night

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 20, 2010)

If someone has a video camera, I am willing to record their runs for them. I plan on skiing for a little so I can record them from the hill too.

Just find me and give me your camera along with a steak sandwich(fee).


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2010)

Sweet! Leaving in 30.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Mar 20, 2010)

Hope this goes/went well!

Sorry I couldn't join you... but I'll be back next season, with some new airs!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2010)

GREAT time today!!!!!


----------

